# Polarized or not Polarized goggles?



## Revolution (Nov 12, 2011)

I hear that they can cause you to not see icy partches? I want to get a pair of new goggls. thinking of the oakley a frame. 
Do you like Polarized goggles or not?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is harder to see icy patches. IMO, non-polarized is better in all conditions except bright, bluebird days.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Non- polarized. polarized makes the gound look "3D" to me and it botheres me (could be all the weed also though). almost makes it hard to focus at times.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Polarized is overkill for goggles unless you have sensitivity to light (I actually have a little myself but I suck it up) IMHO.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it depends on the type of polarized lens you have. Oakley are made with more mirror effect and the polarized lenses are primarily made for very bright bluebird days. This makes them sub optimal in low light conditions.

Other makers have different types. I wear swans because they are made locally (I live in Kyoto their factory is in Osaka) and their polarized are not mirrored and designed to work in low light just as well. You see transitions way better than without the polarized. They are pink and see through lenses but polarized.


----------

